# How many yards from 4 oz of fiber?



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I know this has probably been answered before - but typically how many yards do all you spinners average from 4 oz of fiber? To be honest in over 6 years of spinning I have never really been concerned about it - but I was recently given a special blended batt by a friend of mine. It is 4 oz and I would really like to get enough out of it to knit a cowl, for which I will need at least 210 yards. I would like to spin a single ply med. bulky. Do you think 4 oz. is enough?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok, here's what I would try... Take a decent amount of fiber and spin a test sample. See how many yards you can get out of a half ounce or less. Measure the length of the yarn and weigh it. That will tell you how many yards per ounce. Then it's just math to see if you need to thin out the yarn in order to get the yardage, or buy more! - Catherine


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

"It depends" 
Just to give you a little help - my BFL skeins are 2 ply sportweight. They are 250 yards, and weigh right around 3.5 oz. 

4 oz of French angora fiber would yield about 180-200 yards of sportweight 2 ply yarn. 

Lisa
http://somerhillfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a blend of different exotics - camel, buffalo, angora rabbit and alpaca. It is really pretty - but I am not sure what to expect when spinning it. I think I am going to wait until this weekend when I have some quiet time to "play" with it! If I don't get a lot of yardage out of it - I will just try to find a different pattern.


----------

